
Want to spot the next bubble? Look at where Harvard grads work. - rfreytag
http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/05/28/want-to-spot-the-next-bubble-look-at-where-harvard-grads-work/?tid=HP_business
======
stonemetal
[http://www.hbs.edu/recruiting/mba/data-and-
statistics/employ...](http://www.hbs.edu/recruiting/mba/data-and-
statistics/employment-statistics.html)

Link to the data.

------
kevinkimball
this article fails to answer the question ... where are they going now, if not
wall street?

~~~
davidddavidson
To me this chart is the most telling -
[http://www.hbs.edu/recruiting/mba/data-and-
statistics/employ...](http://www.hbs.edu/recruiting/mba/data-and-
statistics/employment-statistics.html#4)

The tech sector employment has more than doubled since 2006 while the other
sectors are roughly flat or, in the case of Finance, falling.

~~~
Balgair
funny, by using this and the logic of the article, you can conclude that the
USA in general is the worst bubble of them all. 83% of them stay in the
states.

------
JTon
This article seems to appeal to the emotions of the reader. It's nice to hear
that Harvard grads aren't all they're cracked up to me... but I'd like more
examples/proof

------
gohrt
Sure, if "bubble" means "lucrative industry"

------
orthecreedence
Want to spot the next bubble? Move to SV.

Small companies that have $0 revenue (much less profit) getting bought for
billions smells like a pyramid scheme to me. At best, it's creating value
where none exist, just like the market crash where people were bundling
bundles of bundles of debt. Here, companies are selling potential for
potential for possible revenue.

Don't have a viable business model? Just get $200M in investment and figure it
out in a few years. Problem solved!

~~~
rpedela
If the buying company is using debt to make the purchase, then you have a
point. However if they are using their own profits, then I think it is okay.

~~~
loganfrederick
This is one of the biggest fallacies. The money these tech giants have should
either go toward adding value to the business so it turns its dollars into
more than a dollar, or return it to shareholders via dividends/buybacks so the
real owners can decide what to do with it. Acquiring companies that will just
lose money is robbing the shareholders to give to failed entrepreneurs.

~~~
rpedela
I was not commenting on whether or not it is wise to spend billions to acquire
company A or B or C. That is a separate question from the question of whether
that behavior indicates a bubble. And like I said previously, it depends where
the money comes from. If it is mostly debt, then it probably is a bubble. But
if it is mostly Google's, Facebook's, etc insane profits, then it probably
does not indicate a bubble.

